# getting there!



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

got the lift on and got my carb cleaned and jetted and hopfully snorkling tommro slowley but surely ill have it built


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Whatcha building? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## meangreen300 (Aug 24, 2012)

Honda 300 4x4


----------

